# Smile!



## Firawyn (Jan 30, 2005)

Um..it may me my computer, but I don't think so, but since the smiles got colorful, they're blurry and have a weird look to them. Is there a way to fix this??

I'm sorry but little things like that just erk me.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 4, 2005)

Yo people!! Is anybody out there??? I'd love to get some feedback! Even if it was to tell me to get over it that there's nothing that can be done.

Get with the program mods!


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 4, 2005)

Those are the new forum smilies.  There is a thread about it in announcements.  _Here_.They do take some getting used to for some people.  They are colorful and yes their features aren't as sharp as the old ones.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 5, 2005)

It's about bloody time! Thank you Nom!


----------

